# 'Unprecedented' extremes of weather



## supercell (4 Jul 2013 às 13:57)

Nem 8 nem 80, mas parece que estamos a chegar mais vezes ao "80" vejam estes vídeos:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23143868

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23172702


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jul 2013 às 14:47)

Nem por isso são chamados wildfires e são comuns na costa ocidental do usa e do deserto, Por lá as trovoadas secas são uma realidade e causam muitos incêndios, Já agora notaram que quando chuvia cá ca lá batiam se as minas para o mes de junho agora temos calor e lá também


----------

